# Achilles' Heels



## satans.barber (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm intrigued to know what everyone's 'achilles heel' is, the thing that really lets their kenpo down more than anything else. I don't just mean like 'my sparring is weak' or 'my techniques are weak', more specific than that.

I'm sure most people must have a niggling thing that they wish they could sort out!

I'll start the ball rolling with breathing. I can't breathe properly when I do a techniqe, and often I hold my breath throughout the whole thing which is ridiculous. I'm better if I make a lot of loud noises as I'm doing it (so it's OK in sparring when it's noisy!) but this isn't always appropriate in a quiet hall!

Ian.


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 1, 2002)

My left hand, I have busted several bones in it at different times. I tend to baby it and not go all out with it at times when in reality it is probably just as strong as my right. I always seem to picture it as injured for soem reason and catch myself doing it.


----------



## fanged_seamus (Aug 1, 2002)

Flexibility is a big problem for me, particularly hamstring flexibility.  My front kicks are slow and look terrible (even when the target is the groin / stomach), and I'm afraid I'm likely to injure the muscle in class, or worse, when it counts.


----------



## Wertle (Aug 1, 2002)

I also have a lot of trouble breathing properly, and also have a tendency to hold my breath when concentrating on something, like kata (I blame on my synchonized swimming days ).

I've been working on proper breathing, but sometimes when I think about it too much, it just messes it up even more than to begin with! Hehehe.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 1, 2002)

well besides having a cage in my lower spine holding things together which does not make for good spinning kicks.. *I Renounce them I say~!   
I think mine is not liking anyone especially Seig to watch me.. pretty bad huh.. when I'm sparring I'm just fine.. anyone can watch and I have no inhibitions.. but in tecs or forms.. blah.. it's not a good thing to be on exhibit.. 
I gotta get over it I know.. somehow some day I shall


----------



## tarabos (Aug 1, 2002)

about a year and a half ago i dislocated and fractured my right shoulder all in one fell swoop while skiing. my shoulder atrophied bigtime, and hasn't been the same since. i have faith though that i'll be able to get it pretty much completly rehabbed (since it will never be the same again), and i won't have to constantly worry about it getting ripped out of the socket. needless to say, i can do much freestyle grappling, but kenpo and kickboxing is cool as long as i watch it.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 1, 2002)

:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:rofl:
> 
> :asian: *




Ditto!!

Mine is having trouble with moving from one technique to another, I believe it's called grafting. Blending one technique with another. I get caught up in doing the first technique "by the book" and stumbling into the next. 

Must practice harder!!!

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 1, 2002)

That's easy......... time will fix that.

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 2, 2002)

I think I was just informed of another Achilles Heel last night.. while fighting StickDummy.. He kept whispering.. "Relax.. relax...
so therefore I must be doing something  other than 'relaxing while sparring.. I had just fought 6 others and when I got to Pete.. I must of been hyped up and far from relaxed.. so guess I better work on that.. He's got me to at least keep my elbows in .. *g*..


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 2, 2002)

There are so many to choose from!! :shrug: 

My main Achilles' Heel,  is my peripheral vision.    I am blind in my left eye, which hinders my view to the left.  I'm a sucker for a left hook.  You'd think I'd learn to *DUCK*, but I don't.  (keeps the little tweetie birds busy, always flying around my head)  

dot
:asian:


----------



## Wertle (Aug 2, 2002)

> I think mine is not liking anyone especially Seig to watch me



Oh, that's another one for me!  Doing kata and anything during class is okay, but practicing on my own I get terribly self conscious!  I have a corner house, so the backyard is open to spectators.  I won't go out to practice until after dark.  Pity, too, there isn't much room inside my house, and many breakable things (I learned that the bo is an *outside* weapon, and to be wary of ceiling fans when practing with the nunchaku ¬_¬).

It's even worse when people I know well want to watch me.  My parents want so badly to watch my next test, but I think I'd freak out if they were there!

Hopefully if I get attacked on the street, I won't be too self-conscious to defend myself ^_^


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 2, 2002)

Too many injuries over too many years ... starting to feel them as an everyday part of life.  Restricts my own training time, especially when I try to put out 110% while teaching.  I also miss being able to do jump-spin hook kicks and some of the low stance Hung-Gar I used to practice.   I give thanks for Kenpo where I am centered but standing as vs crouching.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)




----------



## Kalicombat (Aug 3, 2002)

I would list my Achille's Heel/ Heels on here for all to read, but one never knows whom may be reading this, plotting, strategizing, looking for an edge to use against me. So I will just say, I HAVE NONE. 

All in fun,
Gary Catherman, Kenpoist.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Aug 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wertle _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Sounds familiar. I live in a upstairs apartment cluttered with eagle and wolf knik knaks so I can't spar or do forms at home. When I want to do my kenpo workouts, I go to the park at nights or early in the morning to do them. 

As for my Achille's heels, I have a few of them.

1, I have a weight problem which renders me a little slower then I would like to be. 

2, I don't like forms so I dont do them as much as I should. I know of their importance but I can't seem to focus on them      

3, Being not much a kicker, I tend to rely on my hands too much


----------



## Robbo (Aug 6, 2002)

Lack of training partners, lack of motovation to train on my own. Recently went to a local school to see if I could work out with them, I let them know I didn't want to learn thier system just work out with them occasionally since I already am studying Kenpo....promptly left when the instructor told me it would cost $150 for the uniform and patches....so much for sharing of systems.

Rob


----------



## tonbo (Aug 7, 2002)

I get jokingly called "Post" by some of the advanced Black ranks when we spar......I need to relax a bit more when sparring.  I *feel* like I do okay, and I *feel* pretty relaxed, but I could do much, much better.

I could also do a little more with my left, but hey.....I'm working on it...

Peace--


----------



## headkick (Aug 7, 2002)

Somewhere, Yoda is saying "Think Not! Do!".   I start thinking too much and lose the spontineity.   Of course, my other Achilles Heel is my left achilles tendon.  I've heard that's common among martial artists because we're on the balls of our feet so much.  I need to stretch it more.  Heck, I need to stretch everything more.

R


----------



## Wertle (Aug 7, 2002)

> I start thinking too much and lose the spontineity.



Yet another one I can relate to! Hehe.  I think too much in normal, every day life, and it was a real problem when i first started Kempo.  I must say, it's something I've definately improved on, but I certainly have a long way to go


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 8, 2002)

I have to pick one weakness  ....I would have to say that sparring I don't like to use my hands too much.  I don't feel I have the upper body strength for it, I'm more of a kicking person.  I also tend to fight in a line and everyone, especially the uppper belts try to keep reminding me and work with me on moving in diagnols and out of the way of what is coming.  When blocking I tend to keep one hand too close to my face and Seig always finds it funny when he smacks my hand and I smack myself in the face, hey no push-ups for him, he didn't hit me in the face I hit myself.   .  I do feel really self conscience when others are looking at me when I am doing a technique or something.  I think my list can go on but I'll stop right there.  :asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> 
> *When blocking I tend to keep one hand too close to my face and Seig always finds it funny when he smacks my hand and I smack myself in the face, hey no push-ups for him, he didn't hit me in the face I hit myself.   *


I do not find it funny! I find it hilarious:roflmao:
Seriously, you are not the only one I do it to.  I will break you all of that habit.  Experience will be your guide.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Aug 10, 2002)

Seig,

"Pain will be their Guide"  The Bruise Brothers Chp. 1, pg.1, para.1

Breathe!

Relax!

Run! (When Seig circles you like a wolf stalking sheeple, ugh - sheep)

Tessmania- You're getting much better every time I spar you, breathe & relax, - FLOW - speed then power - I don't pummel........... (well not usually )


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 28, 2002)

I think one of my many weaknesses is that sometimes I'm too critical of myself.  I don't think I'm bad in sparring but I'm not too good, either.  on that note, my left side is my weak side.  my kicks on my left side are very slow and I don't have as good control over my left as I do with my right.  that may go back to me spraining my left ankle quite badly in tenth grade, but anyway.  I also favor my legs more than I should.  I truly need a lot more practice with my hands in sparring and counter attacking after I block. (praise allah we get to spar tonight, I'll make it a point to use my hands more than usual.)


----------



## Seig (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> 
> *(praise allah we get to spar tonight) *


Hmph! Allah got nuttin to do with it, sasquatch!:rofl:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Aug 30, 2002)

Chronuss,

  Your LHS kicks are slow????????  Ha!  I wish that I could move that fast with either side of my crippled up old body.

Again preaching the litany to the choir:

B-R-E-A-T-H-E!

R-E-L-A-X!

F-L-O-W!


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 30, 2002)

I think my left side kicks are slow.  and I DID work on my hands wednesday night, however, I still got pummeled my Sieg(who didn't?)


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 30, 2002)

yeah right.> Chronuss's kicks are slow.. *rme*
and Pete.. Crippled old body eh.. SLow YOU?  HAHAHAAAA
sorry.. a momentary slip of sanity.. 

I'm at the realization age is my true achilles heel.. Here I am at 42 .. working with people half my age....after sparring... I leave the studio with bruises under my pads.. ummm.. I am working on 
Breathing.. Relaxing.. Flowing..
but sheesh..maybe I should hang up my sparring gear and keep time~!!!

I can breathe .. relax .. and let hot water flow over me as I sit in the tub ..~!!!


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 30, 2002)

Don't give in to the bastach (father time)  

I'm 42 also and I think as the old geezer of the school I have to keep the young guns under control. Also it's some what gratifying when they find out how old I am  

If your getting bruises, your not hitting them hard enough  


:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Don't give in to the bastach (father time)
> 
> ...



Yeah I hear ya Klondike~!!  I'm getting bruised by our Visiting Sparring guys.. hahaaa.. not Kenpoists and Man do they HIT~!!!!
*coughs* even my breasts are bruised~!!!!


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 30, 2002)

Those brutes!!!!


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 30, 2002)

Now thems fighten words!!!!!!!...............  That's private property!

:rofl: 
:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 30, 2002)

Yeah.. I need to learn how to defend against These guys~!!!
I have bruises ontop of my bruises.. they are the only ones that 'get me' ~!!! *whining*


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 30, 2002)

Must be them TKD'ers :shrug: 



:rofl: :rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Must be them TKD'ers :shrug:
> 
> ...



nope.. Penjak Silat and I think Shoren Ryu.. The TKD'ers I can handle fine.. *g*


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> nope.. Penjak Silat and I think Shoren Ryu.. The TKD'ers I can handle fine.. *g* *



Iv'e never sparred anyone from either of these styles, how different are they from say a kenpo fighter or TKD fighter?


:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



well when we spar.. we keep our fighting stance to the side.. less target.. I sometimes spar looking over my shoulder.. well these guys  are full face forward.. and they have damn quick hands.. their reach is right there.. in your face before you even know  they moved.. Stickdummy  has  octopus tentacles not hands or arms.. ~!! and their kicks are jabbing and fast.. you don't see them coming..they do alot of leg sweeps.. and frontal attacks.. with TKDers.. they use their kicks.. and you can generally tell when they are coming.. not necessarily telegraphing.. but you can charge under a thigh and drop them..  these guys.. snap their kick out below the waist.. and pffts.. doomed


----------



## Stick Dummy (Aug 30, 2002)

"Doomed! We're All DOOMED" 

witha Dr. Smith from the Lost in Space Teevee series voice....

or meebee "Oh The Pain"

I don't do leg sweeps!!!! you just kinda stumble into my legs, and I DON'T LEAVE BRUISES!!! Thats Chronuss, yeah thats it - Chronuss

Told Seig this past Wed AM, Tess you ARE really improving as are the "kids" - won't name names don't want BIG HEADS around.

Octopus Tentacles? Pssssah - I'm just welcoming you into my House (of pain) with a warm smile and open arms...........


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *"Doomed! We're All DOOMED"
> 
> ...



*sighs.. improving.. sure tell Seig.. 
I'm so ready for a wheelchair ~!!  
Ok you don't do leg sweeps.. Randy does.. 
Funny how Randy blamed Chronuss for my leg bruise the other night and Chronuss wasn't even there~!!! 
poor poor Chad.. *chuckles wickedly*

and yeah you welcoming me into your house of pain.. damnit Man.. I thought you were a lover.. *g*


Doomed.. doomed I say~!!  But I love it~!!


----------



## Stick Dummy (Aug 30, 2002)

you WILL get me KILLED with comments like that................

QUICKLY Donning Kevlar and quickly loading the firesticks to FULL capacity.......


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *you WILL get me KILLED with comments like that................
> 
> QUICKLY Donning Kevlar and quickly loading the firesticks to FULL capacity....... *



Now now.. no need for firesticks.. *innocent looks*
psst.. can I borrow your kevlar.. I will use it next time I spar you.. *w*


----------



## Stick Dummy (Aug 30, 2002)

Just wait until we start "playing" with Knives


  It'll be kinda like what Seig and I did while sparring the last round Wed., but with the hands full of as Norman Bates sez in one of the movies:  "CCCCCCCCCCutlery"

I heard Randy brought in some more sticks this week,

Laughing while ** Doing my Dr. Evil w/ finger in corner of mouth routine**


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Just wait until we start "playing" with Knives
> 
> ...



yeah.. He did bring in more sticks.. we left the studio last night with 4 stick wielding  helmeted kids battling..  hope somethings left of the place tonight~!!!

I think I need a vacation.. *looking soooo longingly at Bed & Breakfast's out in the nowhere's land*


----------



## Seig (Aug 31, 2002)

I never hurt or bruise anyone.  I'm just a slow, uncoordinated, fat man that cannot fight his way out of a paper bag.  I never leave bruises from hitting too hard and I absolutely never throw any one around.:angel:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I never hurt or bruise anyone.  I'm just a slow, uncoordinated, fat man that cannot fight his way out of a paper bag.  I never leave bruises from hitting too hard and I absolutely never throw any one around.:angel: *



*guffaws*


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I never hurt or bruise anyone.  I'm just a slow, uncoordinated, fat man that cannot fight his way out of a paper bag.  I never leave bruises from hitting too hard and I absolutely never throw any one around.:angel: *



yes, the sky is purple, people are driving on the left side of the road, and I'm the West Virginian yeti that's been hiding in a cave that just happens to know how to type...


----------



## Seig (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> 
> *
> 
> yes, the sky is purple, people are driving on the left side of the road, and I'm the West Virginian yeti that's been hiding in a cave that just happens to know how to type... *


Caves can type? Cool!


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 31, 2002)

...talk about adding insult to injury.  beat him while he's down!


----------



## Seig (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> 
> *...talk about adding insult to injury.  beat him while he's down! *


Finally! You understand the Kenpo finishing moves!


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 31, 2002)

...oy.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Aug 31, 2002)

"Mongo LIKES sparring"

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *"Mongo LIKES sparring"
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *


You are not referring I hope to Randy's attempted leg sweep.:shrug:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 1, 2002)

Heh-Heh-Heh~!

 Just mark the appropriate box alongside the name/s where it is applicable..........

Is Tuesday gonna be "Stick Night"???????????


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2002)

As long as I don't keep finding bruises on my wife, sure.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 1, 2002)

That WASN'T me.....................

  I'm too old and weak for that, + She hits HARDER than me even at half speed!


 Water should be high enough for an invigorating swim in Lake Metro by Tues.  AM  - rumour is Johnny Blue is being converted into a tanning bed with the "Barbie" lamps.


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *That WASN'T me.....................
> 
> I'm too old and weak for that, + She hits HARDER than me even at half speed!*


Sure




> *Water should be high enough for an invigorating swim in Lake Metro by Tues.  AM  - rumour is Johnny Blue is being converted into a tanning bed with the "Barbie" lamps. *


For the images that created, I may just have to kill you.:barf:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *That WASN'T me.....................
> 
> ...



oh balderdash.
I'm  gonna sit with my knitting Tuesday night whilst you stick dudes play.. *nodding*
I can't afford the $1200 plus full contact body armor I would need.. :duel:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 1, 2002)

Geeze Seig,

Just think your imagination, is almost as surreal as work REALITY........

hee-hee


----------



## Seig (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Geeze Seig,
> 
> ...


Since I have the good fortune to work the night shift, I would not have to try and stomach the though of Don or Keith in a thong or Wilbur in a speedo.:barf:



Take that, hope it made you as ill as it did me.:2xbird:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 1, 2002)

"I'M A SEXY BEAST  - YEAH BABY! YEAH!" 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


Ten more years of practice, and you'll have it!

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *"I'M A SEXY BEAST  - YEAH BABY! YEAH!"
> 
> ...


Bah, in 10 years I'll be bringing you soft food at your nursing home, helping you find your glasses and watching a volunteer wipe your chin.  Meanwhile, I will also be looking for someone else to play the second half of the Bruise Brothers.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Bah, in 10 years I'll be bringing you soft food at your nursing home, helping you find your glasses and watching a volunteer wipe your chin.  Meanwhile, I will also be looking for someone else to play the second half of the Bruise Brothers. *



Hmmms.... gee I'm older than Pete..  not by much.. mind you~!!
I know what another Achilles heel is...
 Youth~!! Yeah that's it..


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *"I'M A SEXY BEAST  - YEAH BABY! YEAH!"
> 
> ...



talk about an achille's heel, I'm down for the count. I need to see a pig be buthered to get that outta my head.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> 
> *
> 
> talk about an achille's heel, I'm down for the count. I need to see a pig be buthered to get that outta my head. *



Hey we old coots can be sexy in our own dusty way.. *snortles*


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 4, 2002)

Let me see if I have the image......... a sexxy stick dummy??????


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Let me see if I have the image......... a sexxy stick dummy?????? *



Well you should see Stickdummy when he is in his fighting stance before me.. all posing and such.. Yeah Sexy Baby..course I know he's imitating me.. or someone Dennis made me into.. Hahaaa.. *swats*
:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 4, 2002)

oh where, oh where did you get that lovely stick death movie?

try here for oodles of great stick features. 
http://www.stickdeath.com


----------



## Seig (Sep 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Let me see if I have the image......... a sexxy stick dummy?????? *


My God!  You have not even met Stick yet and you have him down perfectly, from the build right down to the gun!:roflmao:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 5, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

GD-7

SSSSStttop, My ribs are hurting!



Situational Analogy for Tessmania & Chronuss

 All "I'm" doing is firmly saying I don't want them coming through the front garden gate, near my house........



Seig, I'll talk to you in one hour  :asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> I'm at the realization age is my true achilles heel.. Here I am at 42 .. working with people half my age....after sparring... I leave the studio with bruises under my pads.. ummm.. I am working on
> Breathing.. Relaxing.. Flowing..
> ...



The oldest guy in our club is 52, he's also the most dangerous at sparring (with the exception of senei obviously)....that's a whole 10 years away for you Tess!

It's taken me a good 5 years to be able to even 'break even' if you like when I spar him, I pity people going up against him for the first time who don't know any of his tricks!

I say stick at it 


Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Thanks for the vote of confidence Ian   I'm sure I'll keep at it..*G* just need some new body armor..hahahaa..
Hey we were grappling last night.. I held my own with Chronuss.. ~!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2002)

mayhaps, but when I had you belly down and twisted your arm and it made that awful CRACK, CRACK, cue deer-in-headlights gaze.  that was the end of that grappling session.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> 
> *mayhaps, but when I had you belly down and twisted your arm and it made that awful CRACK, CRACK, cue deer-in-headlights gaze.  that was the end of that grappling session. *



hahaaa.. yes you surely had that deer in headlights gaze.. thought you broke me arm did you.. Nah Chad.. I purposely make my elbow crack like that.. (does it now as we speak)   it relieves pressure tis all  felt good actually when you did it.. 
I Like grappling you.. course when we ended up like a pretzel and nowhere to go either of us.. hahaaa .... don't be afraid of hurting me.. I'm a tough old Bird


----------

